# Transducer for Simrad NSS?



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Having a skiff built decided to go with Simrad NSS to run chip and NEMA. Before I put in the order, what transducer should I go with? 

I was leaning towards the Simrad 3 in one external mount.

I will be fishing mainly back country, some passes, possibly some patch reef stuff on calm days. Mainly South East and West Florida including Keys. Skiff is an EVO-V. Thanks!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I went with the stainless through hull, depth and temp transducer on my EVOx and NSS7. I fish in 2' or less of water almost all the time so didn't need the side scan/down scan features. It is really cool though once you learn how to read it. I had it on my Vantage. Works best in 8' or more water.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Do not pay for the 3D Structure Scan. The regular active imaging 3-in-1 is the way to go and provides the downscan and sidescan. . While the 3D transducer is supposed to be a slightly better transducer, the hub it needs to work is too much money and I never use the 3D. Great in concept but not in execution.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Half Shell said:


> Do not pay for the 3D Structure Scan. The regular active imaging 3-in-1 is the way to go and provides the downscan and sidescan. . While the 3D transducer is supposed to be a slightly better transducer, the hub it needs to work is too much money and I never use the 3D. Great in concept but not in execution.


This (above).

For a second transducer (not inexpensive) Airmar M285HW.

That unit can handle two transducers w/o NEMA.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Out of curiosity why a second transducer. I'm clueless when it comes to this stuff. Thanks for the feedback so far!


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

My second transducer is an Airmar TM165HW which I use offshore. The Simrad 3-in-1 uses much higher frequencies (455/800 kHz) which show greater detail in shallow water but it is not as useful in deeper water as the Airmar using 150-250 kHz. Although, I believe the 3-in-1 is also supposed to have 200 Khz... the Airmar shows fish better.

If you're running a microskiff where a microskiff is designed to be, then I can't imagine you need a 2nd transducer like that and it can get really damn complicated to get everything setup and remembering how to use it to its potential.

Some Garmin guys, especially bass guys, are running an additional live scope transducer on the trolling motor.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah it’s an east cape Evo so won’t be deep dropping lol. On calm days I do see myself possibly fishing some reefs or drifting the edge but nothing I’ll need a lot of bottom detail for.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

rovster said:


> Yeah it’s an east cape Evo so won’t be deep dropping lol. On calm days I do see myself possibly fishing some reefs or drifting the edge but nothing I’ll need a lot of bottom detail for.


The high-wide chirp transducers like the 165HW are better for marking bait and pelagics in the water column. For bottom fishing, you would be better off with something with a more narrow beam.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow, lots to unpack here. For now I just want a good "general purpose" transducer. Marking depth and bait would probably be the most common use with the occasional bottom reading in 30-80 ft but that will be a rarity. I normally fish flats and back country. Reason I'm going with the unit is for the FMT chip the sonar feature is an added plus but not a primary function for me. 

So can we agree the 3 in 1 will be a good choice for my situation? Thanks again fellas.....


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

rovster said:


> Wow, lots to unpack here. For now I just want a good "general purpose" transducer. Marking depth and bait would probably be the most common use with the occasional bottom reading in 30-80 ft but that will be a rarity. I normally fish flats and back country. Reason I'm going with the unit is for the FMT chip the sonar feature is an added plus but not a primary function for me.
> 
> So can we agree the 3 in 1 will be a good choice for my situation? Thanks again fellas.....


Yes, that would be your best bet. However, If you wanted to spend half the money and don't care about seeing bottom structure in high resolution or having side scan, then an Airmar P66 will give you depth, speed, and temperature and serve you well also. I'd spend the money on the 3-in-1 though.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone I’m set. Now I have to decide between the 9 or 12” screen!


----------

